# Steve got a job



## mxsteve625 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I have to be in Wheeling, WV at 7:00 am Friday to work for a national engineering firm. As most of you know I have been out of work for almost 2 1/2 years. Don't want to go...but a man has to do what a man has to do.

Needless to say I probabaly be out of touch for awhile


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 19, 2011)

How far is that from home? Wheeling is about an hour plus 10-15 minutes from me. I host a game show at Oglebay a few times a year. Maybe some time we could meet for dinner.

Good Luck.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats, Steve! Wow, 2.5 years. I'd be completely crazy by now. I was off work for 3 months, about 10 years ago and almost killed my self trying to stay busy around the house. Glad you're back up and running.


----------



## Flem (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with the new job, Steve.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Steve,


----------



## jtstar (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats Steve do you still know how to work for someone else beside the wife


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Sep 20, 2011)

*Best wishes.*

Best wishes to you from this side of the pond also.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats big time!


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with the new job, that is one heck of a commute from MD to Wheeling. On a good note, you're not too far from Pittsburgh and now closer to L'uva Bella.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2011)

That is persistence! Congratulations and best of luck in the new job.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 20, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> How far is that from home? Wheeling is about an hour plus 10-15 minutes from me. I host a game show at Oglebay a few times a year. Maybe some time we could meet for dinner.
> 
> Good Luck.



Steve. It is 8 1/2 hours for my home in Chesapeake. I am breaking the trip up into 2 four hour days. My back can't handl;e an 8 hour trip.

I will have a lap top with limited internet access. So, yea may dinner sometime.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Being unemployed for so long can be a mental and finacial drain.


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations on the job,Steve. After a short transitional period,you will be right back in the groove.Best of luck to you!


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats and good luck Steve!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new job


----------



## Affe (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, 2.5 years... That's quite a hiatus! No wonder you got into wine making!!! Congrats on the new job, I hope it goes well for you. Though it's a shame it's so far from home, gotta do what you can for that dough!


----------



## Bobp (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Sep 22, 2011)

The best job security is to make your Boss look good.

Good Luck

Semper Fi


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 23, 2011)

Man I am totally out of my element. The hell with Ice road truckers and Swamp loggers...This is crazy. Traffic control and communication and cooridination is something else. Once these trucks start up the mountain thay can't sstop or there tear the re ends out. All this taking place while paving etc. That's just the half of it. 

Pretty interesting thought.


----------

